# Random MAC eyeshadow swatches



## Purity (Sep 11, 2008)

I got a request on another board to swatch all of my eyeshadows, so I thought I'd could post them here aswell! The pictures aren't the best, because I suck at taking swatch pictures, but hopefully they're clear enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Pictures without flash is at the top of each image, pictures with flash is at the bottom.





Smoke & diamonds, Carbon, Mink & Sable, Espresso, Glamour Check!, Shroom, Crystal Avalanche





Charred, Beauty Marked, Warming trend, Woodwinked, Brulé, Solar white





Juiced, Expensive pink, Sunset B, Lotusland, Indian ink





Canary yellow, Coppering, Sushi flower, Vibrant grape, Purple haze, Top hat





Lime, Gulf stream, Parrot, Blue flame, Climate blue





Bitter, Warm chill, Cool heat, Freshwater, Deep truth


----------



## AshleyTatton (Jun 10, 2009)

This is my neutral pallette, and swatches in the sun and in my office with no flash. I think the swatches taken in the sun are more true to color than the other picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Sorry the text is so small. In the swatches it goes:

Cork, Satin Taupe, Nylon.
Swiss Chocolate, Patina, Brule.
Brun, Bronze, Femme Fi.
Wedge, Tempting, Woodwinked.
Espresso, Mulch, Honesty.

and in the pallette it's the same just turned to the right so:

Espresso, Wedge, Brun, Swiss Chocolate, Cork.
Mulch, Tempting, Bronze, Patina, Satin Taupe.
Honesty, Woodwinked, Femme Fi, Brule, Nylon.


----------



## Purity (Jun 10, 2009)

I re-swatched all my eyeshadows plus all my pigments and glitters to post on my blog, so I thought I'd post them here aswell


----------



## laperle (Jun 12, 2009)

I was swatching some new and old stuff and didn't know where to post. I think this is the best place.

Over Artdeco Eyeshadow Base, NW15

Bottle Green, Kelly Green, Sour Lemon, Atlantic Blue, Orange, Anna Sui's 400 (a matte blue-red), Clarins' Sweet Melon, Dusty Coral p/g, Neo Orange p/g and Red Electric p/g




No Flash (indoor, artificial light)





Flash (same as above)


----------



## Martch (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## ktbeta (Mar 29, 2010)

Pincurl, Smoke & Diamonds, Knight


----------



## cocomia (Mar 31, 2010)

Frosty shadows:
column 1: cranberry, flip, paradisco, ricepaper, woodwinked, bronze and straw harvest
column 2: sable, amber lights, goldmine, swish, stars n rockets, expensive pink and freshwater
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This next set may not be all matte, but I put them all together since they did not have obvious shimmer on skin:
From top to bottom: espresso, pen n pink, electric eel, brule, contrast, vibrant grape


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 19, 2010)

Birds & Berries, Steamy, Waternymph, Swimming, Soft Force, Hot Hot Hot


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 20, 2010)

I am sorry thse are swatched on paper... I will have to save skin swatching for another day.  That will be a project. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry for the crappy quality...

*Single MAC Eyeshadows*


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 20, 2010)

*MAC Eyeshadow Quads*


----------



## NonoX (May 16, 2010)

Some of my  Mac eyeshadows:

Violet-
1st row:crystal, red violet(pro), creme de violet, hepcat, lotusland(le)
2nd: beautiful iris, ????, strar and rocket, plum dressing, ?????
3rd: parfait amour, very violet(le), purple shower(le), nocturelle, statellite dream







 Burgundy- 
1st row: trax, flip(le), brash(le), cut to fit(le), coppering
2nd:  star violet, cranberry, sweet chesnut(le), twink, glamour check(le)
3rd: shale, smut, sketch, 100 strokes(le), beauty marked





Pink-
1st row: ????, lala(le), budding beauty(le), sushi flower, maira's magic(le)
2nd: living pink(le), sunset b (le), da bling, rose(pro), dear cupcake(le)
3rd: expensive pink, in living pink(le),----,-----, et tu bouquet(le)





orange/yellow-
1st row:????, hot hot hot(le),shockwave(le), polinator(le), straw harvest(le)
2nd: off the page(le), juiced, goldmine, motif,------
3rd: ----,----, bright future(pro), crest the wave(le), gorgeous gold





I'll put some more later on, 
hope this help!


----------



## SQUALID (Jul 4, 2011)

*Stars n' Rockets*







*Parfait Amour*







*Purple Haze*







*Bitter *







*Swell Baby* (*Surf Baby* collection)







*Patina*


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 7, 2012)

MAC Pigment in “Jardin Aires”: more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 7, 2012)

MAC's Electric Eel: more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 7, 2012)

MAC Cream Colour Base in “Take Root”: more photos here.


----------

